# Configurar audio

## maximiliano3

Buenas gente estoy intentando configurar el Alsa en mi nuevo gentoo, estoy siguiendo esta guia   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml  de lspci obtengo esto

[IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4776/foto0042o.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

y la tirarle un alsaconf obtengo esto

 [IMG]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5006/foto0043eru.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8738/foto0044b.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3351/foto0045wz.jpg[/IMG]

[[IMG]http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/7803/foto0046u.jpg[/IMG]

Que estoy haciendo mal ?

----------

## Charlybrown79

Hola.

No se si compilastes el modulo necesario para tu tarjeta de audio, pero por si las moscas...

Segun un post que vi en esdebian tu tarjeta usa el modulo snd_intel8x0 

Device Drivers  --->

 <*> Sound card support  --->

   <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

     [*]   PCI sound devices  --->

      <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

Saludos y suerte.

----------

## lexming

Buenas, 

No te fíes mucho de alsa-conf, me parece que está bastante roto desde hace tiempo. En mi laptop tampoco detecta ninguna tarjeta de sonido y en cambio tengo el audio funcionando perfectamente  :Very Happy: 

Yo lo que suelo hacer es ir a http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main buscar el modelo de tarjeta correspondiente y seguir las instrucciones de configuración que hay allí.

----------

## maximiliano3

Chicos perdon que tarde en responder recien llego al trabajo en donde tengo mi gentoo en una pc de prueba, bien asi tengo configurado mi kernel les dejo las fotos y me dicen como podria proceder.

http://img850.imageshack.us/i/foto0051rt.jpg

http://img27.imageshack.us/i/foto0052b.jpg

http://img718.imageshack.us/i/foto0053tq.jpg

http://img231.imageshack.us/i/foto0054n.jpg

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/foto0055r.jpg

http://img228.imageshack.us/i/foto0056tp.jpg

http://img835.imageshack.us/i/foto0057y.jpg

http://img37.imageshack.us/i/foto0058t.jpg

----------

## gringo

parece que está todo bien, asegúrate de tener cargado el módulo correspondiente ( o lanza el script alsasound con /etc/init.d/alsasound start).

Con eso debería estar creo yo.

saluetes

----------

## ramonoid

- Lo mejor es que cargues el demonio al inicio en el boot del sistema:

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

- Asegúrate de agregar tu usuario al grupo audio.

- Asegúrate que los canales de alsamixer no estén en mute (Tecla "m" para silenciarlos y lo inverso)

- Trata reprodouciendo algo con algún reproductor y muestra el error.

----------

## maximiliano3

Gracias amigos, recien el lunes les podre responder por que el gentoo lo tengo en una pc del trabajo, y lo peor ahora pase el disco de equipo a uno mas potente, el lunes les respondo gracias por la onda muchachos !.

----------

## maximiliano3

Muchachos, cambio el disco del gentoo de CPU y ahora me anda el audio tengo una placa intel integrada y me al reconoce, lo que si el gran plroblema radica en que el audio me sale por el Speaker del mother y no por la salida del audio, alguien tiene idea de por que podra ser, si en kde le tiro una prueba al dispositivo desde el menu multimedia me sale la prueba de audio por la salida, pero si pongo un video en youtube me sale por el speaker.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## hfernando

creo saber lo que pasa. 

te explico, yo tengo un notebook con 2 dispositivos de audio. 

1 es la salida HDMI y la otra es la tarjeta integrada.

en kde con el System settings puedes elegir tu tarjeta y por eso cuando pones test te funciona como quieres. 

pero las demas aplicaciones, por ej. flash corriendo sobre chromium en mi caso necesitas que le digas 

que tarjeta usar en un archivo .asoundrc

este puede ser individual para cada usuario en ~/.asoundrc  o global /etc/asoundrc

para poner espeficar la tarjeta haces 

```

tux-HP-dm1 fernando # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

esos son mis dispositivos.

en mi caso yo quero usar card 1 entonces pongo  en mi asoundrc

```

tux-HP-dm1 fernando # cat /etc/asound.conf 

pcm.!default front:SB

```

y eso seria.  :Smile: 

espero haber ayudado.

----------

## maximiliano3

mi salida de aplay -l 

```

maximiliano@gentoomaxy ~ $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: pcsp [pcsp], device 0: pcspeaker [pcsp]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

no tengo tal archivo, solo tengo /etc/asound.state

y este es su contenido

```

maximiliano@gentoomaxy ~ $ cat /etc/asound.conf

cat: /etc/asound.conf: No existe el fichero o el directorio

maximiliano@gentoomaxy ~ $ cat /etc/asound.state 

state.pcsp {

        control.1 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'Master Playback Switch'

                value false

        }

        control.2 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type ENUMERATED

                comment.count 1

                comment.item.0 '18643'

                comment.item.1 '37286'

                iface MIXER

                name 'BaseFRQ Playback Volume'

                value '37286'

        }

        control.3 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'Beep Playback Switch'

                value true

        }

        control.4 {

                comment.access 'read write user'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 255'

                comment.tlv '0000000100000008fffffc180000000b'

                comment.dbmin -1000

                comment.dbmax 1805

                iface MIXER

                name 'Master Playback Volume'

                value.0 167

                value.1 167

        }

}

state.Intel {

        control.1 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -4650

                comment.dbmax 0

                iface MIXER

                name 'PCM Playback Volume'

                value.0 31

                value.1 31

        }

        control.2 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'PCM Playback Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.3 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.4 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -3450

                comment.dbmax 1200

                iface MIXER

                name 'Rear Mic Playback Volume'

                value.0 31

                value.1 31

        }

        control.5 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Rear Mic Playback Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.6 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -3450

                comment.dbmax 1200

                iface MIXER

                name 'Front Mic Playback Volume'

                value.0 31

                value.1 31

        }

        control.7 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Front Mic Playback Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.8 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -3450

                comment.dbmax 1200

                iface MIXER

                name 'Line Playback Volume'

                value.0 31

                value.1 31

        }

        control.9 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Line Playback Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.10 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 3'

                comment.dbmin 0

                comment.dbmax 3000

                iface MIXER

                name 'Rear Mic Boost Volume'

                value.0 3

                value.1 3

        }

        control.11 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 3'

                comment.dbmin 0

                comment.dbmax 3000

                iface MIXER

                name 'Front Mic Boost Volume'

                value.0 3

                value.1 3

        }

        control.12 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Capture Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.13 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Capture Switch'

                index 1

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.14 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -1650

                comment.dbmax 3000

                iface MIXER

                name 'Capture Volume'

                value.0 19

                value.1 19

        }

        control.15 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -1650

                comment.dbmax 3000

                iface MIXER

                name 'Capture Volume'

                index 1

                value.0 0

                value.1 0

        }

        control.16 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type ENUMERATED

                comment.count 1

                comment.item.0 'Rear Mic'

                comment.item.1 'Front Mic'

                comment.item.2 Line

                iface MIXER

                name 'Input Source'

                value 'Rear Mic'

        }

        control.17 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type ENUMERATED

                comment.count 1

                comment.item.0 'Rear Mic'

                comment.item.1 'Front Mic'

                comment.item.2 Line

                iface MIXER

                name 'Input Source'

                index 1

                value 'Rear Mic'

        }

        control.18 {

                comment.access read

                comment.type IEC958

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

                value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

        }

        control.19 {

                comment.access read

                comment.type IEC958

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

                value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

        }

        control.20 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type IEC958

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

                value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

        }

        control.21 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

                value true

        }

        control.22 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

                value true

        }

        control.23 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 2

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -3450

                comment.dbmax 1200

                iface MIXER

                name 'Beep Playback Volume'

                value.0 31

                value.1 31

        }

        control.24 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 2

                iface MIXER

                name 'Beep Playback Switch'

                value.0 true

                value.1 true

        }

        control.25 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type INTEGER

                comment.count 1

                comment.range '0 - 31'

                comment.dbmin -4650

                comment.dbmax 0

                iface MIXER

                name 'Master Playback Volume'

                value 31

        }

        control.26 {

                comment.access 'read write'

                comment.type BOOLEAN

                comment.count 1

                iface MIXER

                name 'Master Playback Switch'

                value true

        }

```

Deberia crear el /etc/asound.conf??, y otra cosa cual es el parametro o numero que indica que dispositivo elegis para usar ??, saludos y gracias por responder.

----------

## maximiliano3

Amigos estoy atascado con esto, alguien me eche una mano.   :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que puedes documentarte en esta página: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc

¿Qué salida produce 

```
aplay -L
```

?

----------

## maximiliano3

esto me dio el "aplay -L"

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/foto0075u.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/foto0076ei.jpg/

y este es mi /etc/asound.conf lo cree yo mismo por que no existia.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/foto0077l.jpg/

con esto logre tener audio en este archivo fuy cambiando el parametro "default" por "Intel" y tambien tengo audio, ahora el problema es que supongamos que tengo dos aplicaciones abiertas al mismo tiempo supongamos chrome y amarok, el que habro ultimo no tiene audio, tengo que cerrar el primero y volver a abrir el segundo para que el otro funcione????  :Embarassed: 

----------

## quilosaq

En el archivo asound.conf debes cambiar los default por Intel.

El problema de dos aplicaciones utilizando el sonido seguramente tiene que ver con el plugin de flashplayer. Prueba a utilizar el sonido con 2 aplicaciones pero que ninguna de ellas sea un navegador de internet. Si te sale bien, luego podemos seguir investigando sobre flashplayer

----------

